# Solved: Excel Macro - can't edit



## lisakmusco (Nov 19, 2003)

I have this spreadsheet with a button at the top that runs a macro (I assume) to add a row to a list of contacts. Since the original macro was created, I have added columns of additional information to the spreadsheet. So now, when I use the button to add a contact it only shifts the first 8 columns of information. I want to edit this to have it include the additional columns. However, when I go to Tools-Macros and select the macro in question, I do not get the option to edit it (grayed out). I've checked the worksheet security and the macro security, to no avail. What else could be keeping me from being able to edit this macro?


----------



## Rollin_Again (Sep 4, 2003)

Try pressing ALT + F11 to open the VB editor and then double click the module name on the left hand side to see if the code can be viewed/edited. What version of Excel/Office are you using?

Regards,
Rollin


----------



## lisakmusco (Nov 19, 2003)

I'm not sure of the version. This is actually an inquiry for my husband. I had him look at the equivalent of Alt+F8 (Tools-Macros-VisualBasicEditor) and he said he didn't see anything there. But maybe he didn't click on Modules. I didn't know enough either to tell him that, and didn't have a copy to see what he saw. I see it now (I created a test document for myself to try and figure it out). I may be back for more advice.


----------



## Rollin_Again (Sep 4, 2003)

If he is still unable to view or edit the code it is likely that the VBA project is locked for viewing. If you open the VB editor and click on *TOOLS >> VBAProject Properties* you may be prompted for the password to access the macro code.

Regards,
Rollin


----------



## slurpee55 (Oct 20, 2004)

And note, it is ALT + F11, not ALT + F8. But if it is locked with a password, you should still see the VBA editor, but that particular code will require a password, like Rollin said.


----------



## lisakmusco (Nov 19, 2003)

Thanks for the info. I've passed it along.


----------

